# Golden on craigslist...



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow - couldn't even bother to write his name, information, details, etc. Sad. He looks like a handsome boy. I hope he finds a great new home.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Wow - couldn't even bother to write his name, information, details, etc. Sad. He looks like a handsome boy. I hope he finds a great new home.


I was thinking the same thing......poor guy!!!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

awwwwww I hope someone on here rescues him 
even if they cant keep him he needs to be rescued 
he looks a nice boy too bless him


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Its not too far from me. If anyone around here wanted to rescue him I would be happy to pick him up and keep him for a little while until you could get here to ensure he doesn't go to another home.


----------



## JaspersMom (Jun 26, 2011)

cute dog, sometimes people don't want to give out to much info for everyone to see.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He's very handsome - I emailed the person to get a little more info if anyone is interested...


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

He looks like he is sweet. We got our dog from craigslist. I say we rescued him. They were going to take him to the humane society because he was too hyper and they were moving into an apartment. It was tough at first, but we have had him almost a year and can't imagine life without him!

I really hope someone can take him in.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, he looks so sweet... I wish I could take him as I am not too far away from him either.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I think you should take him if you are close to him, puppy millers will see the not neutered thing, he'll go from life on a chain to life in a crate. You can always put him with a rescue after you get custody of him. I think he may get a very sad ending if a decent person doesn't step up soon.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He is named Dusty and he is only one and a half. Apparently he keeps getting into their neighbors yard and they have to tie him up all the time. So sad. Is anyone on the forum interested or does anyone know anyone who is interested? I hate to see this handsome guy go to a shelter.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Wow - couldn't even bother to write his name, information, details, etc.


They wrote the info. that they felt would bring the most responses...that he i_sn't_ neutered.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

What about contacting a rescue in your area? I don't much about these things so I don't know how that works. Sorry if it's a dumb idea.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed the CL poster the website link for the rescue in that area. I hope they will contact rescue, but most of the CL posters won't.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully he or she will contact the rescue in her area. If anyone wants to give this dog a home my offer stands to pick him up and keep him until you can pick him up.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

vcm5 said:


> Hopefully he or she will contact the rescue in her area. If anyone wants to give this dog a home my offer stands to pick him up and keep him until you can pick him up.


I think you should still go get him then turn him over to a rescue!:curtain:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dusty*

Here is Dusty.

I really hope that the owners contact ALMOST HEAVEN in WV and ask if they will take him!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Do you think I should contact the rescue in my area and ask if they will take him? Hopefully they do contact the rescue in their area...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vc*

VC

Yes, email Almost Heaven in Delray WV and send them the Craigslist link and his name and maybe Carol will contact them.

http://www.almostheaven-golden-retriever-rescue.org/


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I was just going to send the link to Carol myself but it has been flagged for removal.
Hope he went somewhere safe.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Oh my  I pray he is in a very safe place and will get to "be" a Golden. Poor guy....


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Maybe vcm5 has the posters email from yesterday and can see what has become of Dusty? I hope he has been placed with a loving family!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*It's back on today:*

akc golden retriever 75.00

*Also this one was on today too:*

Golden Retriever


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

There are a number of members nearby, can't one take to give to a rescue? I wish I could afford another dog - I'd take this one - even knowing he's obviously not trained, rambuncious and a lot of work.  I hope someone nearby can take to help get into a rescue - we could come up with the 75 dollars between us couldn't we?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

UGH. I emailed the poster about the 1 1/2 year old boy. Not the right time for the 2nd golden I know I'll have someday. Didn't stop me from emailing in the end. If he gets along with dogs, cats, and children but acts like a complete untrained monster, I will continue to weaken. 

I really shouldn't take on another dog at this time financially but he's a great age, I know someone who can help get him neutered, and I worry so much about him ending up at a puppy mill. His life is just starting. Plus, have anyone else been noticing that he looks like a bleached beach bum Max in that picture? 

Like I said, UGH.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

momtoMax said:


> UGH. I emailed the poster about the 1 1/2 year old boy. Not the right time for the 2nd golden I know I'll have someday. Didn't stop me from emailing in the end. If he gets along with dogs, cats, and children but acts like a complete untrained monster, I will continue to weaken.
> 
> I really shouldn't take on another dog at this time financially but he's a great age, I know someone who can help get him neutered, and I worry so much about him ending up at a puppy mill. His life is just starting. Plus, have anyone else been noticing that he looks like a bleached beach bum Max in that picture?
> 
> Like I said, UGH.


Please go get him, if you really can't keep him yourself still get him and contact the rescue groups to take him. If you offer to foster him they should be happy to work with you. And you may find that he's a good fit for you and Max!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

momtoMax - If you do decide you want to rescue him my offer stands to pick him up or even to meet you half way or whatever you need.

I am worried that if I email the poster about me picking him up and then bringing the dog to a rescue she will say no, but I don't think its right to lie to her. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I would not tell the poster that Dusty might be going to rescue, IMO, anyone that would list a dog on Craigslist does NOT care enough about the dog's welfare in the first place.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I hope that someone here does get him. He looks so sad it makes my heart hurt.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I would like to go get him, I'm just really hesitant to lie about taking him to a rescue. I've already emailed the rescue information, but she does not want to do that.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't tell the owner - They obviously do not have this dog's best interest at heart. I'm pretty much to the point that I'd do what it takes to help a dog on its way to a better life. Go get him!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't see the listing for the 1 1/2 year old boy....


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

They are selling their uneutered one and a half year old dog that they haven't bothered to train and keep tied up in the yard. Would I lie to them and take him to a rescue? Absolutely!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is an email from her. 

He gets along fine with our other dog and loves children...as for cats I don't know...I am going through and calling and responding to everyone now...I have had several people that have left a phone number but nobody is answering right now...so whoever is on there way first will get him..He likes chasing cows and the neighbor is threatening us so not sure fixing him would solve that problem...We have another golden that is 3 years old and have went through the teenage years with one before and that doesn't bother us except for the neighbor being a jerk about him and don't like seeing him tied up....our other one does not leave the yard so don't have to worry about the neighbor...

I getting him will be the problem - I am babysitting this week - week days. I don't have a lot for gas money. Going to see my grandparents on Saturday. On top of that, she doesn't know if he likes/hates cats. A cat hater would be a deal breaker.

I'm not sure what to do in this situation. I could of course, drive towards him if some members are willing to help me get him closer to me any evening. I'd have to pull the 75 from my savings. I worry about having the 3 dogs who won't know each other well put into a car for 3 hours on the way to my grandparents. I can go into it thinking they will get along and he will like cats...what to do what to do??

If I do get him, I would need vcm5 to go pick him up. Do you have a cat vcm5 at your house to see how he reacts? Better we get him than some unknown person. It's just going to be all about picking him up and working him into my life for the next week- after we get back from my grandparents I should have all the time in the world to help acclimate him and such.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, I do hope you can get him out of that situation! I can probably send you a little money if that would help. Let me know.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I wish I was closer and could be of more help. I could send a little money too. Let me know.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Me too--I will help the $75 and gas money.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just sent you an email back! Thanks guys for all your help, I definitely want to get this poor guy into a better home...


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I feel a happy ending dawning on us!!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Jamm said:


> I feel a happy ending dawning on us!!


 
I hope so!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Me too! Keep us all posted on what happens!!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hopefully everything works out and I am able to pick him up. If so, is there anyone who might be interested in helping us get him across the state?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Let me know if you are able to get him! I just sent you and email. I will look at the transport Pa members if you get him, maybe we can get some help from there. 

I told vcm5 that if this boy doesn't work out in our little family, that he will at the least be ensured a good home through Goldheart Retriever Rescue. (I am assuming with mygoldenCharlie's help, that shouldn't be a problem!)


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Okay, my mind has been going a mile a minute since I emailed the woman who has the dog. There is something on my mind I just can't get past. 

I am so worried mostly about this: the 3 hour car trip in my car with an unknown dog. It will be a Max - Leif - this dog sandwich. I know that most goldens are very laid back and kind hearted but not all. I know that this guy will be nervous and scared, moved around so much and then put into a contained space with over loving Max and just leave me alone Willow. I can't not go as it's kind of an emergency important visit - my dad is there now - they don't have a car yet, I need to be there to be their wheels. 

I just can't take the chance with my son and my other dogs to take this dog before that time. I am asking to see if anyone would be willing to let him stay with them for the time until mid next week. If not, I'm just going to have to wait. 

I know this may seem awful of me - I'm really sorry if it does but I just can't even take the chance of putting especially, my son in that space not knowing exactly how this boys going to react and knowing he's going to be nervous already.

I still am willing to take this boy with Valerie's help, I just can't take him right now. If anyone lives nearby who is willing to help fill in the time from when Valerie gets him till Wednesday of next week, that would be great. Otherwise, if this woman still has him then, I can take him.

CarolinaCasey lives in Pittsburgh too and I'm almost postive she works with a great golden retriever rescue in that city. A pet owner who says first come first served and doesn't ask me or likely anyone else any questions about the kind of home they will provide doesn't care about their dog. If no one can take him for that time, I don't think it would be wrong to get him and have CarolinaCasey help put him into that rescue. If I didn't take him, I could throw some money into the pot to pay for his rehoming fee for sure. 

I feel so badly - I'm sorry if this news let's anyone down - especially Valerie. The timing of my visit to my grandparents just really sucks, and no, there is no one I can ask who can take him for a few days - Hey, can you watch this dog? He may destroy parts of your house, jump your fences, be a royal pain in the ass - or he may be a perfect gentleman, I don't know. And no, I can't afford to replace whatever he destroys. I wish I knew someone who could stay at home with him that time and was as soft in the heart and head as I am but alas, I don't.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I keep checking to see if someone can help with this upcoming week. It's only 7 days. I am praying someone is kind enough and in a position to help. I really do want this to work out!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Although I'm nowhere near you guys, I wanted to let you know I'll chip in too.

Bumping up


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi, was out and just got your message. I can contact GRIN rescue but that means he goes there directly if they can take him. You wouldn't get to take him home. 

We're going out west soon and I can't have him here at my house. I can drive him to State College and/or Williamsport dpending on my flight on July 30. That is dependent on vcm or someone keeping him until then. Thoughts??


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Hi, was out and just got your message. I can contact GRIN rescue but that means he goes there directly if they can take him. You wouldn't get to take him home.
> 
> We're going out west soon and I can't have him here at my house. I can drive him to State College and/or Williamsport dpending on my flight on July 30. That is dependent on vcm or someone keeping him until then. Thoughts??


 
vcm5 can't take him because she's travelling this weekend or she said she would. She could keep him to Friday but that still leaves Friday to Wednesday. The person who has the dog did not contact her yet anyways about picking up the dog. Thanks for being willing to help - maybe this just wasn't meant to be but I really really am praying that this guy lucks out if we can't ensure him a safe place, that he somehow gets one anyways.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Just so you all know I am traveling south to Maryland from South Jersey on Saturday, if there is anything I can do to help let me know!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I will help pay boarding fees until a rescue can take him if that could be an option.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> I will help pay boarding fees until a rescue can take him if that could be an option.


Excellent idea to board him!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think this person cares enough to put their dog in a rescue. First come, first served was her policy. I can't imagine having that attitude but what can you do. I think maybe she may have already sold this dog to whomever brought her 75.00 first.

Yep, the post was deleted. I really hope a good person got him


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this the same dog, (dated July 8th):

Golden Retriever Male


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

kwhit said:


> Is this the same dog, (dated July 8th):
> 
> Golden Retriever Male


 
No but 6 years outside, how sad! CC, can you share this page with GRINN? It looks like the Pittsburgh area has a number of unwanted goldens. I wonder if it's like this all the time?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, it seems like Pittsburgh really does have a lot of unwanted dogs. But I know from rescuing Riley that I am the lucky one, not him. So many of these "unwanted" dogs can be the best pets in the world!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

That last posted dog is beautiful - Poor boy. Anyone wanna help him??


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my, he is gorgeous. Someone should go get him and get him into rescue.


----------

